# Pierce Watch Help



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi,

I posted this in the vintage watch section;

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=74148

Not sure if it is military issue but would be very grateful of any advice or direction pointing.

Many thanks in advance...

Dan


----------



## dan888 (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a pic;


----------

